# How do I add DNLA devices to network for Hopper see them



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am New to hopper (moved from Directv).
I want to install dlna drives so that I can use the hopper.
I have four USB 2 tb hard drives. I am unfamiliar with dlna devices.
Can some one suggest appropriate dlna devices so that I can access and watch my movies with my hopper?
One person had complained that his hopper is not seeing his dlna devices
Thank you.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DLNA is a way to view media over a network connection. You wouldn't (at least directly) watch them on a USB hard drive. You'd have to put them on a computer and use something like PlayOn to view them.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you saying that the hopper cannot display .iso files from a hard drive visitble on the network?

My question was: "Can some one suggest appropriate dlna devices so that I can access and watch my movies with my hopper?"

I am trying to find a dlna device which would make my hard drive visitble to the hopper, so that I can watch with my hopper!

btw, my dard drives have .iso files


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Then the answer is no. You said nothing about Iso files before. Playon works ok for most other things. You'll need a streaming device like the WD Live for iso files. DLNA on Hopper is fairly limited.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for clarification mdavej but are you sure wd live plays iso files. I think I bought one, sent it overseas and found out that it does not play .iso files. I had to buy an Asus media player


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

milwaukee111 said:


> thanks for clarification mdavej but are you sure wd live plays iso files. I think I bought one, sent it overseas and found out that it does not play .iso files. I had to buy an Asus media player


Yes it does, but it doesn't support DVD menus. Asus does support DVD menus, so that's a better choice. I simply posted the first iso streamer that came to mind.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I use a Synology NAS device with all my videos in a MPEG4 format. Works fine.....


----------



## Ijon_Tichy (Apr 16, 2007)

I can stream mp3 and mpeg videos to Hopper using PS3MediaServer.

However, when watching a video stream I cannot fwd or rwd at all.

Hopper cannot handle streams in flac and ts.


----------

